
To Get Better Wi-Fi on Google's New Router, Just Wave - BlackJack
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3052739/to-get-better-wi-fi-on-googles-new-router-just-wave
======
donkeyd
A router doesn't seem like a device I like to physically interact with. I'd
prefer page with a button that allows you to give the current device priority.
That way I don't have to walk over to the router.

------
acranox
Did I miss something? How does it know which device to give the priority bump
to?

